# Gokukoku no Brynhildr



## Mizura (Sep 20, 2013)

​
Releases


From the author of Elfen Lied, a new sci-fi/mystery/horror.

Weighed down by the guilt of his childhood friend's death, Ryouta Murakami is a student aiming for NASA to fulfill the friend's long-time wish of proving the existence of aliens. His world is turned upside down however when a girl who looks exactly like his childhood friend transfers into his class. After this girl predicts and saves him from a landslide, Ryouta learns of a group of girls who escaped on their way to being disposed. These girls can use magic, but need to eat a special type of medicine every day to survive, else their body will decompose.

It becomes a race against time as Ryouta attempts to find ways to prolong the girls' lives, all the while making use of their abilities to fend off the ones sent to dispose of them.

Why this series is interesting:

First chapter. You'll see. Although Ryouta has the best of intentions, is he doing the right thing?
Great strategic aspects. Ryouta has an extraordinary memory and strong deduction skills. Although none of the girls have abilities that'd allow them to directly attack their opponent, he fully makes use of their skills to counter stronger opponents. 
A constant sense of tension. The clock is slowly ticking as the medicine runs out. While Ryouta tries to get the girls a normal life, he also struggles with the limited clues he has to prolong their lives.
A decent mystery aspects. Apart from the origin of the girls, there is a question as to how all this is related to the "fertilized alien egg" that Kuroha brought over.
I think it's quite interesting so far. I'm surprised I didn't find it in the indexes already.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 21, 2013)

I did hear it was about to get an anime! Any idea when it will start? 

I'll add a link to the anime thread in the main post.


----------



## Impact (Sep 21, 2013)

Seems interesting subbing this thread.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 21, 2013)

So this didn't have a thread until today? Weird.
I actually saw this some time ago but didn't get far 'cause I just didn't feel like it. May start again...


----------



## rajin (Oct 9, 2013)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 76 Raw*

*hollowification?
*


----------



## rajin (Oct 22, 2013)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 78 Raw*

*standard cero*


----------



## rajin (Nov 5, 2013)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 80 Raw*

*Heiji*


----------



## rajin (Nov 12, 2013)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 81 Raw*

*12*​


----------



## rajin (Dec 17, 2013)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 85 Raw*

*Love and Rose were knocked down*


----------



## rajin (Dec 26, 2013)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 86 Raw*

*its last page*


----------



## rajin (Mar 18, 2014)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 94 Raw*

*1*


----------



## rajin (May 17, 2014)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 101 Raw*

*Ch.15*


----------



## rajin (May 19, 2014)

*59 released Ch.102
*


----------



## BlueDemon (May 20, 2014)

This thread is full of your posts


----------



## Synthetickiller (May 20, 2014)

rajin said:


> *what is going on? direct jump to 98?
> Link removed*



No clue.

I read through 59. I've found 60 in Spanish (not helpful at all) & 98 like you found as well. I can't find 60 in English anywhere. Who's doing the translations?


----------



## rajin (May 20, 2014)

synthetickiller >> i think 98 is released by some unknown group .
real group is still upto 60. sigh. even they did few random chapter few weeks ago. Chapter 61.1


----------



## Synthetickiller (May 21, 2014)

61 through 66 were all released overnight. As well as 97, randomly. Actually 97 is a spoiler alert not to read 98, lol. 

Swagamoto

Progress! Too bad I'm too old to learn Japanese, lol.


----------



## Synthetickiller (May 24, 2014)

Through 71 is available in the link I posted above.

72 is here: Link removed


----------



## Mizura (May 25, 2014)

So many releases lately! Totally awesome! 

Whelp, it seems no happy ending is possible for the girls. Well, that's kind of expected. It's the author of Elfen Lied after all.


----------



## Synthetickiller (May 25, 2014)

Mizura said:


> So many releases lately! Totally awesome!
> 
> Whelp, it seems no happy ending is possible for the girls. Well, that's kind of expected. It's the author of Elfen Lied after all.




I'm waiting on chapter 80 to be translated. If you google around, you'll find through 79.  Unfortunately, no one site has all of the releases.


----------



## Synthetickiller (May 27, 2014)

We're up to 90 in English!
chapter 308

Is 102 the latest chapter?


----------



## Synthetickiller (May 28, 2014)

Someone got off their asses & finished translating everything through 102. 

Are there chatpers 103+ or did it end there?


----------



## rajin (May 29, 2014)

*somewhere outside the Seireitei

102 is the latest released chapter in japan . i looking for that passionate translator for other series.

its still done by anonoymous group from 61-102 >> before they did random chapter and now completely done it.

FINELLA >>> translator >> translation acceptable 
*


----------



## Arcana (May 29, 2014)

What's with the missing chapters ?


----------



## Synthetickiller (May 29, 2014)

Arcana said:


> What's with the missing chapters ?



Just type in "Brynhildr xxx" where xxx denotes the chapter. All have been released in English now.


----------



## Synthetickiller (May 31, 2014)

103 came out!

I've only seen raws through 102. Someone finally scanned more?
Ch.17


----------



## rajin (Jun 1, 2014)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 103 Raw*

*Black Coffin *


----------



## Synthetickiller (Jun 8, 2014)

Brynhildr 104 English

 clean through


----------



## rajin (Jun 23, 2014)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 105 Raw*

*And does anyone have an idea what this picture is to represent?*


----------



## tersalius (Jun 24, 2014)

this manga is so good. loved every chapter of it. very heart-wrenching.

now what happened with ch 105 scans??? as far as i know raw for ch 105 and 106 are already out.


----------



## rajin (Jun 29, 2014)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 106 Raw*

*Might want to get your eyes checked *


----------



## Larcher (Jul 3, 2014)

I love this manga. It's anime doesn't  give it justice, though, as it's censoring is utterly ridicules.


----------



## rajin (Jul 4, 2014)

*107 raw Silver Spoon chapter 104*


----------



## rajin (Jul 19, 2014)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 109 Raw*

*Ch.163*


----------



## rajin (Jul 25, 2014)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 110 Raw*

*Chapter 65.2 is up*


----------



## Synthetickiller (Jul 30, 2014)

Forgot about the thread. Google for 110 in english. It comes up.

111 is up:


----------



## Synthetickiller (Jan 26, 2015)

All through 130 in English are out: 

a moment like this


----------



## Rax (Jan 26, 2015)

Gonna check it out :33


----------



## Rax (Jan 27, 2015)

I wanna read it


----------



## Roman (Feb 26, 2015)

I still can't get over "don't underestimate stalkers"


----------



## rajin (Apr 17, 2015)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 141 Raw*

*Chapter 43*


----------



## rajin (May 22, 2015)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 144 Raw*

*Also*


----------



## rajin (Jul 3, 2015)

*New Chapter is out
*


----------



## rajin (Jul 9, 2015)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 150 Raw

New chapter.*


----------



## rajin (Jul 17, 2015)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 151 Raw

 Chapter 178*


----------



## rajin (Jul 31, 2015)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 152 Raw   
*

*220*


----------



## rajin (Aug 21, 2015)

* 
*


----------



## rajin (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chapter 62
*


----------



## Roman (Sep 1, 2015)

It's looking like Kogurou was on Murakami's side all along if he can just waltz into his house and say "just as planned" like that. Can't wait to see what happens next now.


----------



## rajin (Sep 16, 2015)

*Plunderer
*


----------



## rajin (Oct 16, 2015)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 161 Raw*

*Chapter 55.5 (Omake)*


----------



## Evolution (Oct 19, 2015)

missing panels here
This chapter made me so upset. Hrist...
I'm scared to look at the raws.


----------



## Roman (Oct 19, 2015)

Poor Hrist .

You're not a murderer Hrist


----------



## rajin (Oct 23, 2015)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 162 Raw*

*Chapter 191*


----------



## rajin (Oct 30, 2015)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 163 Raw

Chapter 233

*


----------



## rajin (Nov 6, 2015)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 164 Raw


*


----------



## rajin (Nov 20, 2015)

*65 is out
*


----------



## rajin (Nov 27, 2015)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 167 Raw*



*237*


----------



## rajin (Dec 4, 2015)

*Chapter 238*


----------



## rajin (Jan 1, 2016)

*Gokukoku no Brynhildr 170 Raw

Lille still came back like right after...
*


----------



## rajin (Jan 9, 2016)

*Chapter 47

Beautful Colour Cover *


----------



## rajin (Jan 22, 2016)

*ywach actually wondering why the fuck the soul kings hand would protect the main body from himself?*


----------



## rajin (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## rajin (Feb 21, 2016)

*Chapter 224*


----------



## rajin (Mar 3, 2016)

*Chapter 115*


----------



## rajin (Mar 12, 2016)

*Shibari Benihime*


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2016)

*Chapter 73*


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2016)

*just imagine the gift ball away if Askin throws it at him

*2nd Last Chapter


----------

